#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  What is placement requirement of companies

## Himanshu singh rajput

hey i am student of computer sci.&eng. now i am in 2nd year and i got 68% in 1st year but in 10+2 i got only 58%. what problem will arrive and what should i do plz suggest me?





  Similar Threads: requirement of book urgent requirement Requirement of books and help. Urgent requirement of Gas Turbines Ebook requirement

----------


## nileshgawali

what are re rquirements for john deer ????????? :^):

----------

